# #1DEER 1-I Trout Contest, Winners Announced



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*1st Place*
*Pavlik*
[attachment=1:b8jee786]Fish #2.jpg[/attachment:b8jee786]

*2nd Place*
*Nor-tah*
[attachment=0:b8jee786]Fish #1.JPG[/attachment:b8jee786]

*Those who have won please send mailing information, to get your prize(s) sent out.
*No lake trout were entered into the contest so there is a 1st and 2nd place.
*Thanks to all those who participated.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

There should be a separate contest for bass as well!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

I'll save you the trouble of this whole contest. I caught this tomorrow:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

Why try now? There's no use. I'll never beat that.

But seriously, good luck with your contest.

I don't think I'll play. Getting competitive takes the fun right out of fishing for me.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

You catch a big fish send it in.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

I understand, but the problem is making sure to include all the BS to show that it's a fish from this year and it's this many inches and so on.

Too much hassle for me. I hope you get plenty of folks to play along though.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

Rules have been lightened.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: UWN Biggest Trout Contest*

I will be in Malasia the next 2 weeks takin lots of spiners see what hapens


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*

I may be able to land that larger brown next time i go to weber


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*

would it be ok to say that it can't be taken out of a private lake or stream? just doesn't seem fair to those who don't have access to those kinds of places.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*

Hats of to Curly!! Wow now I am going to try hard!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*



Nor-tah said:


> Hats of to Curly!! Wow now I am going to try hard!!!


Forget it Nor-tah !!! I've seen those _minnow's_ you call fish !! :mrgreen:

Beside's, I may have already won the contest !!

If not, I will be willing to 'donate' a $25.00 gift certificate from Sportsmans Warehouse to the winner.

If....of course, it would be okay with ole #1 eye !! _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*

count me in, i wanna play.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*

You can throw that in no problem if you will send it out when I announce the winner.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*

Is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest *UPDATED (Prizes)*



.45 said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":w7zkdryr]Hats of to Curly!! Wow now I am going to try hard!!!


Forget it Nor-tah !!! I've seen those _minnow's_ you call fish !! :mrgreen:

Beside's, I may have already won the contest !!

If not, I will be willing to 'donate' a $25.00 gift certificate from Sportsmans Warehouse to the winner.

If....of course, it would be okay with ole #1 eye !! _(O)_ _(O)_[/quote:w7zkdryr]

Good on ya .45 I look forward to taking that from ya! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
No really that is a great offer.

I say we do this again in September when we can maybe catch some even bigger fish.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Why are the fish bigger in september than now? The water temps are at their warmest in Sept., fish are lethargic, and moss has taken over many places. If you want to do it during big fish season why not November?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



flyguy7 said:


> Why are the fish bigger in september than now? The water temps are at their warmest in Sept., fish are lethargic, and moss has taken over many places. If you want to do it during big fish season why not November?


Yep September though November, just depends on where you fish. I have caught some of my biggest fish in September on rivers but I agree that later is best.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

that picture on my avatar is a mid November brown from around here. 26.5" long with a 15" girth. about 7.5 pounds.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



flyguy7 said:



> that picture on my avatar is a mid _November_ brown from around here. 26.5" long with a 15" girth. about 7.5 pounds.


That's why the contest is just for July... _(O)_ _(O)_

Are you in on this flyguy7 ?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

sure why not


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Here is part of the winning's for the fishing contest. I have already addressed it to the winner.. 

Do you have any contestant's yet #1 DEER 1-I ?? :?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Brook Trout??


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Brook trout are fine


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Okay there are 7 days left and counting until August first, contest will be closing and well there's only 3 contest entries. Not much competition its up for the grabbing.

Note: So far no lake trout have been submitted into the contest, which will mean there may only be one winner who receives the prizes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

5 Days


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Here's cousin Wilson with a few for the contest.

27 oz. chub- 15" long


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Splake- 2.5 lb., 17.5 inches long.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Here's cousin Wilson with a few for the contest.
> 
> 27 oz. chub- 15" long


 :rotfl:

I'd call that one a 'strike' !! Way out of the zone !!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

23 and 1/2 hours left before the contest closes.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

You'd laugh even harder if you met Cousin Wilson in person. OMH...there's nothing quite like Wils. :lol: 
pm Tree and ask him what Wils. wanted to do to the bartender in Island Park. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

I'm excited!! I think we should do this again in October!!!


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

I'm with Nor-tah! When the big fish really come out. :shock:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Well freak, dude, if you didn't limit the contest to Utah then I might be able to compete  
















Both of these were caught within 4 hours of Salt Lake, though :mrgreen:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

I didn't document a lot of the fish this year, but Goober (aka Threshershark) and I caught quite a few in the 20-22" range.

Here are a couple of those:

Scofield, May 10 2008









Otter Creek, March 2008









These photos were taken from our forum reports.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

HEY! What the hell are you doing Cody? Cousin Wilson's chub was going to take first place. :evil:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> HEY! What the hell are you doing Cody? Cousin Wilson's chub was going to take first place. :evil:


Sorry, man but I'm running really low on Curly's Lures. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Mr. El Matador !!!

The rule's say you can't post your fish on this thread.....boy, are you in trouble !! /**|**\


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

.45 I am busting up here at work thinking how funny it would be to see you do that dance that taz is doing!!! :lol: :lol: 
Hey I thought that Bow was from Scofield? Didnt you post it in that report?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



Nor-tah said:


> .45 I am busting up here *at work* thinking how funny it would be to see you do that dance that taz is doing!!! :lol: :lol:
> Hey I thought that Bow was from Scofield? Didnt you post it in that report?


You work ?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Yeah sometimes, do you?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



.45 said:


> Mr. El Matador !!!
> 
> The rule's say you can't post your fish on this thread.....boy, are you in trouble !! /**|**\


I appreciate the sentiment, mr .45  I don't really consider my fish as entries, though. I mean, if a 21" fish is going to win the contest then you guys all suck at fishing. Or else you're not entering what you've caught. Now, if my Idaho cutt could have entered then it would be a different story. Additionally, I don't use lures. So the Curly's lures would be going to waste. And if I got your $25 then I'd always feel like I owed you something :wink: Now, if it really works out that nobody in Utah caught a rainbow bigger than 21" this year, I will be like :shock:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

Contest entries need to be submitted by 5:00. If any are submitted after they will still be accepted until 11:05 tonight. I will post the results by 12:00am tonight. The reason I would like all entries by 5:00 is there are 2 fish in the contest pretty close i size and I need some help on which one is bigger. I will create another thread with a poll you can vote on which is bigger. With so few entries in the contest they will probably both win but, the overall bigger fish will receive the $25 gift certificate, as well as there lure pack.

*Although I would like all entries by 5:00 any entries submitted between the hours of 5:00-11:05pm will be accepted.
*No photos posted on this thread are/were accepted into the contest.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



El Matador said:


> [quote=".45":1075kpfq]Mr. El Matador !!!
> 
> The rule's say you can't post your fish on this thread.....boy, are you in trouble !! /**|**\


I appreciate the sentiment, mr .45  I don't really consider my fish as entries, though. I mean, if a 21" fish is going to win the contest then you guys all suck at fishing. Or else you're not entering what you've caught. Now, if my Idaho cutt could have entered then it would be a different story. Additionally, I don't use lures. So the Curly's lures would be going to waste. And if I got your $25 then I'd always feel like I owed you something :wink: Now, if it really works out that nobody in Utah caught a rainbow bigger than 21" this year, I will be like :shock:[/quote:1075kpfq]

Well.....you can be like this :shock: :shock: ....all day long at me, as I have nothing of any great size nor width to share..

What 25 buck's? :mrgreen:



Nor-tah said:


> Yeah sometimes, do you?


Same as you, mostly wish I was fishing though..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*



.45 said:


> [quote="El Matador":gd3svrln][quote=".45":gd3svrln]Mr. El Matador !!!
> 
> The rule's say you can't post your fish on this thread.....boy, are you in trouble !! /**|**\


I appreciate the sentiment, mr .45  I don't really consider my fish as entries, though. I mean, if a 21" fish is going to win the contest then you guys all suck at fishing. Or else you're not entering what you've caught. Now, if my Idaho cutt could have entered then it would be a different story. Additionally, I don't use lures. So the Curly's lures would be going to waste. And if I got your $25 then I'd always feel like I owed you something :wink: Now, if it really works out that nobody in Utah caught a rainbow bigger than 21" this year, I will be like :shock:[/quote:gd3svrln]

Well.....you can be like this :shock: :shock: ....all day long at me, as I have nothing of any great size nor width to share..

What 25 buck's? :mrgreen:



Nor-tah said:


> Yeah sometimes, do you?


Same as you, mostly *wish I was fishing though*.. [/quote:gd3svrln]

+1


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest*

I edited things a little if you have any entries quickly enter them by 11:05. Send them with photos attatched to *[email protected]* or *[email protected]*. After 11:05 no entries will be accepted and the contest will be closed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1DEER 1-I's Biggest Trout Contest/ Contest Closed*

Contest has closed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Winners available on page 1, my original post.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

'Grats, Pavlik! Nice fishie. I didn't see any reference to its measurements. 

Looks like you can drag some Curly's down Causey now for the kokes.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrat's to the player's and the Winner !!!  

Pavlik....I have sent you a PM !!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners – those are some great fish. I’m just curious though – why aren’t the fish measurements included in those photos?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I got my gift card. Thanks #45! Will be spending it soon...


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got the lures. Thanks Curlys Lures!


----------

